# Circuit Training/Warmup Exercise Question



## MikeMacLeod (23 Aug 2008)

Hello, I am not new however I have a minimal amount of posts I know, anyway an introduction to the workout I'm about to ask about.

Everyday me and my friends go out and train (Condition) doing various amounts of things. We go outside and practice Parkour, mixing in other things mainly work outs. I am far beneath them in being 'physically fit' they have been at it for 5 or so years now, I have been around but haven't started since the beginning of December, even then I took it all very lightly and I would say I really started to push myself in may. I have noticed great improvement in both my Strength and Confidence there are many things I would not have done before that I can now. however I took cardio very lightly, now I have no cardio trying to run 2.4k I prob only push to 1.8k. I know its horrible so Ive been working on it.

A little insight of one of the things they will do after training for a bit and plan to train more...

* 25 pull-ups
* 50 deadlifts at 135 pounds
* 50 push-ups
* 50 box jumps with a 24-inch box
* 50 “floor wipers” (a core and shoulders exercise at 135 pounds)
* 50 “clean and press” at 36 pounds (a weight-lifting exercise)
* 25 more pull-ups — for a total of 300 reps
* 300 Total Reps

That is the 300 workout, notice that its 300 total reps. they also like to add in two 2k runs.

I found myself trying it, I tend to compete with them knowing I cant do more then they can, I get pissed at my self when I cant do what they can. so I stepped back and really started to focus on myself, improving where I need to improve. 

One of the 'Warmups' I have set for myself would be

Routine one
*15 Pushups
*20 - Squats
*15 - calf raises
*20 - situps
*15 - Knees to elbows
*5 - Chinups
*60 second Dead hang.

Routine two
*20 - Pushups
*15 - Squats
*20 - Calf Raises
*15 - Situps
*20 - Knees to elbows
*5 - chinups
*60 second dead hang.

Routine one is done three times, While routine two is done twice. 
Now I was forgetting something, oh right cardio. While squats can be considered cardio its definitly not running so I decided to add in 90 meters run between each (ie do pushups run then do squats then run etc.)

The Totals are.

85 - pushups
90 - Squats
85 - Calf Raises
90 - Situps
85 - Knees to elbows
25 - Chinups
2 minutes dead hang
2025m - 2.25K

I have low reps of chinups because my max without stopping is 5, so hopefully this will help to improve.
Knees to elbows are done while dead hanging, so while hanging on a bar lift your knees to your elbows.
and right before that I have situps, making for a really well balanced core workout. 
Chinups and pushups are for a balanced arm workout biceps/triceps. (also working the back and chest)
Squats and Calf Raises make for a balanced leg workout.
Dead hang for forearms improving grip.
and the total 2.25k for running would really help to improve cardio, in my belief being able to do this warmup while doing 2.25k will be difficult alone in the fact I have not worked on running, but it is a necessity for the improvement.

I have become addicted to working out, and the improvement it gives, I find myself watching tv and getting a burst of "oh pushups GO!" and drop for pushups.

Now for my question, I plan to join the infantry: How is Soldier Qualification and BIQ in regards to a work out like this, would I find myself being worked harder? I want to know so I can improve to meet the standards and higher, meeting the standards would be a milestone but being able to do double would be the goal.

I would now like to ask you to criticize my warmup, let me know your opinions and post your own workouts if you have any. 
But please share your opinions, and I do thank you for those of you who have attempted to read.
And to those of you who read fully I salute, for you have my full gratitude.


----------

